# Jaunt for Wind Trio



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

New composition of mine performed by members of the Scirocco Winds of Houston. "Jaunt" for Wind Trio. Please enjoy.


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Torkelburger, I did enjoy it. Your lucky to have such talented players play it for you.
Cheers AO.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A very nice little piece, good job. I hear influences of Stravinsky and Carter here perhaps. It feels like maybe it should be the first movement in a multi movement work, maybe followed up by something slower, more serious and "meaty".


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

yes i agree with tdc. this sounds like a scherzo movement of a lovely 4 movement piece. Would love to hear more!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I too liked it, but I am always amazed at how you have all ensemble members playing all the time (I'm thinking of your previously posted brass quintet piece, Adam). I prefer a little change of texture now and then, and I wonder if the players feel the same way (although trio pieces can't go too long on merely single and duet parts).

As to the other listeners asking for it to become a part of a multi-movement work. I'm not so sure. Would we ask Stravinsky to take his cute but short Circus Polka and incorporate it into a multi-movement piece? Adam will know later down the road if he'd ever want to do it, but meanwhile it's a perfectly good stand-alone piece. Those who don't compose and those that do, but don't seek readings/performances by live musicians don't realize that the longer the piece is, the less likely it is to get a reading/performance due to rehearsal/practice time constraints. Also as a dearly departed composer friend who had written some very fine big symphonies earlier in his career always said later in life "_It's getting harder all the time to just compose a really good five minute piece these days_"


----------

